# Anadrol+Test P+Tren good together?



## Tre (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been trying to brainstorm about some compounds that aren't conventionally ran together. I'm looking for some insight on these 3 used in conjunction with each other. I'm particularly interested in A-bombs, because I don't really see much being said about it. Orals are seeming like more of a lost cause other than being used for kick starts, but weren't they sort of used as a basis for it all in the 70's-80's? I keep hearing of how popular dbol was back then. Any help is appreciated, thank you! ~Tre


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 13, 2012)

test/tren/drol was considered by duchaine to be the best bulking stack there is


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 13, 2012)

I think i would rather do test e and tren e with that cycle.. Just less pinning then doing ed or eod. Also it gets $$ and a pain in the ass pinning Test P at high dose during a bulk. Much easier to pin test e 2x a week.


----------



## 5thou (Sep 13, 2012)

What about Test E/Tren/Mast for bulk?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 13, 2012)

i dont know why you would want to use mast for a bulk. Best bulk by far in my opinion is what I am doing... Test e, deca, anadrol kickstart to roll into dbol and I also like to keep on EQ (just my preference)


----------



## SFW (Sep 13, 2012)

Tre said:


> I've been trying to brainstorm about some compounds that aren't conventionally ran together. I'm looking for some insight on these 3 used in conjunction with each other. I'm particularly interested in A-bombs, because I don't really see much being said about it. Orals are seeming like more of a lost cause other than being used for kick starts, but weren't they sort of used as a basis for it all in the 70's-80's? I keep hearing of how popular dbol was back then. Any help is appreciated, thank you! ~Tre



Some people love anadrol, some people hate it. If it doesnt leave you with pounding headaches and a furious temper, you may learn to love it. 

Stacked with test/tren, the gains are pretty massive and fairly qualitive. Not to mention obscene strength gains.


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 13, 2012)

Drol, test and Tren = Good  By far my favorite cycle. I dont cut. Ever BTW


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 13, 2012)

Stats? Cycle experience? It doesn't sound like you know about any of these compounds bro so have you ever cycled before? If not that is an extremely harsh cycle and very much not reccomended for a beginner.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 13, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Stats? Cycle experience? It doesn't sound like you know about any of these compounds bro so have you ever cycled before? If not that is an extremely harsh cycle and very much not reccomended for a beginner.



I agree with this 100%... To add to this if you've never done all three compounds you shouldn't start by stacking them. Know how each compound works with your body. If something isn't going well you will have no clue what is the culprit.


----------



## Tre (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, & comments. 
-Yes I have cycled, running 3 compounds right now. 
-I'm glad its not as uncommon of a cycle as I thought. I'll just give it a go for my next run. 
-I'll post my progress, & probably pictures of my gains every 2 weeks (If that is allowed). 
-I've ran Mast before, I didn't really care for it. Not much size, or weight with it, just lots of strength. Not really concerned with strength right now.
-I can't conclude how something works with my body, the only way to learn, is to be a lab-rat to my own curiosity.
 Thanks guys! ~Tre


----------

